# Miami tops list of the 50 ‘worst cities to live in’



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Not so sunny: Miami tops list of the 50 'worst cities to live in': report

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jun/28/miami-tops-list-of-the-50-worst-cities-to-live-in-/

It is a city said to be glamorous, historic, scenic, vibrant and charming. Nonetheless, Miami has been named the absolute "worst city to live in," according to a meticulous new analysis of demographics and other data.

Researchers from 24/7 Wall Street, a consumer and financial advisory site, based their conclusions on U.S. Census Bureau statistics from 550 American cities with populations over 65,000. They collected numbers on categories such as crime, economy, education, environment, health, housing, infrastructure, and leisure to make their judgments.

"While people love and hate cities for any number of reasons, there are some objective measures by which all cities can be compared," wrote Thomas Frolich and Samuel Stebbins, who led the research. "Based on a range of variables, including crime rates, employment growth, access to restaurants and attractions, educational attainment, and housing affordability, 24/7 Wall Street identified America's 50 worst cities to live."

The Florida showplace landed at the top of the roster.

"No city in the United States is worse to live in than Miami. The city's median home value of $245,000 is well above the national median of $181,200. However, with a median household income of only $31,917 a year, well below the national median of $53,657, most of these homes are either out of reach or a financial burden on most Miami residents," the authors noted in their rationale. "Like most of the worst cities to live in, more than one in every four people in Miami live in poverty."

They also cited "citywide violence" along with rates of incarceration, unstable employment, lower cognitive functioning among children, and "anxiety."

Detroit was in second place on the list, followed by: Paterson, New Jersey; Hawthorne, California; Fall River, Massachusetts; Birmingham, Alabama; Memphis, Tennessee; Flint, Michigan; Cleveland, Ohio; and Gary, Indiana to round out the top-10. Washington, D.C., incidentally, was No. 46.

Find the complete report here.

Copyright © 2016 The Washington Times, LLC. Click here for reprint permission.

---------------------------------

When I lived in Savannah Ga, we visited Orlando. We liked that city a lot. It was fun, had a lot to do, was pretty and situated between the gulf and the ocean. We considered moving there for a few seconds. The reason we dumped that idea was that Florida in itself is one big trap. No way to get out if SHTF. Miami would be much worse with nowhere to go except North and everyone ahead of you on the way out.

You would be stuck there.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The photo on the article is not Miami. It's Miami Beach a separate town of 91,000 people.

This is major screw-up. So the rest of the article is in question. I will say that the last time I was in Miami it seemed like a very dangerous place and I had trouble finding English speaking residents. In other words I did not feel welcomed there.

But to be fair to Miami, I felt much more at risk in Detroit then Miami. Even the police chief in Detroit recommends people carry there.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The medium home price in my neighborhoods is $297,000.00 ,my neighbor just lost her house ,jobs are a joke ,rent is super high with a small one room efficiency going for $750.00 a month ,Miami beach one bedroom average is $1980.00 ,two bedroom $2500.00 or more ,the young doctors, nurses ,teachers can`t afford to buy a home many lived with their parents or rent in groups and there are areas of town that if you get loss your life is in danger so the article is right on the money and if you like a beer ,just take a look because I live here.
http://www.pintprice.com/region.php?/United_States/USD.htm


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We drove through Miami once, no way would I ever stop. Nothing of interest & it looked like some third world crime ghetto. Apparently I wasn't the only one who got that impression.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll never forget what I saw in Miami. I was driving a rental car and stopped at a light so I was looking around and on a bus bench some one used a spray can to wrote in very large letters "Speak English A55hole". I got a good laugh out of it.


----------

